# Russells apiaries



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that's a little more of a question for the "Consumer Reports" forum, and there are multiple threads about Russell Apiaries there, but I'll attempt to consolidate a little of the information here for you...

1) Most who've gotten queens from R.A. love the genetics, though about 10% of ppl (I _think_ all hobbyists) have complained that they lost abnormally high numbers of queens/colonies.
2) I haven't heard of any "commercial sized" orders having many troubles, but MANY hobbyist level beeks are complaining about customer service being slow to respond.
3) It appears that, due to whatever circumstances (they've reportedly had a tornado hit their offices, had another one tear up a nuc yard, and lost a driver & his 14yo son to a "bee truck accident" so far this year), they are a bit "backordered" at the moment, so if you're needing queens "right now," you'll not likely be pleased.
4) Considering all of the above, I'm planning on placing an order with them, to improve my genetics, but I've already placed my "right now" order with another breeder, so I can afford to wait for my queens from R.A. to get to me whenever they get to me.


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

I've already got my sunkist and am happy with them but thought to ask these guys their thoughts of the breed pro-con not trying to stir up anything.Dr Russell has sold to commercial beekeepers for decades and there might be one who uses these girls who will give more insight on how they do.


----------



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

Kenr, last season I had sunkist from R.A. Here are my pros and cons pros they build up really fast if there are the resources to do so
they forage over a larger area, you can make splits more often. ConsThe guard bees do there job well could not go in the hive without smoke. and because they build up fast if you dont keep your eye on them they will swarm. mine wintered in three deeps. hope this helps this is just what ifound out about the Sunkist.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

I also have russell sunkist. You need to keep a close eye on them. All the queens I have (sunkist) are laying machines. Slow to start, but once they got going its pretty amazing.So far I have been able to stay ahead of them.


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks guys My first hive I overwintered in four mediums.I've got at least three more cain't wait untill they start really going.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

We raised about 400 off of sunkists this spring. Pros and Cons are spot on. Defensive, but not hot. Big and broody. Not the best thing we have production wise, but good bees. We've had a better year with the pollines, and despite that, due to consumer interest, I have a standing order with Russell for more of his sunkists. It's a good predictable line.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Skinner: Are you saying you bought 400 from Russell or did you use a few for breeders?
I havent ever purchased any Russell stock nor do I know anyone else who has. My experience with Cordovan's (I presume the Sunkist is their version of the Cordovan) in the past hasnt been good. They sure are pretty queens but they have never stood up to our type of migratory beekeeping very well. I think it would be quite interesting to have a large scale side by side comparison of some of his stock beside some of the others. I honestly feel that there hasnt really been any of that on Beesource, maybe its partly because so few seem to be able to get any at optimum splitting dates (I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong). I mostly read about someone who has gotten just a few and are trying to draw conclusions based on a very small sample. I am not trying to denigrate Russells just saying I dont know and I think a lot of others offering up opinions may not have a lot of experience to draw on. Lets not forget that these are all open mated queens and sometimes the quality of the mating itself can be the most important factor of all.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I started 5 nucs last fall. 2 Purvis Goldline, 2 Russell Sunkist, 1 Russell Buckfast. So far the Sunkist are up to 5 mediums and seem to have more bees. The Purvis Goldlines have 4 boxes but put up almost twice the honey of the Sunkist. The Buckfast are holding their own but not up to the other two. My stock will contain strains of both of these bees.


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Skinner Apiaries said:


> We raised about 400 off of sunkists this spring... Not the best thing we have production wise, but good bees...


I believe I got 3 big Cordovan Italians from you this spring that have been egg laying machines. Perhaps these were some of those SKC daughters??


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Greg, yes they're daughters from his SunKists, theyre egg laying machiens for sure, and being crossed out with other big nested mite resistant stuff, they should be impressive. I kept a few dozen and they have not disappointed, but I'm mostly grafting polline blood right now, awaiting breeders. Jim, I'm saying we raised 400 some off of Sunkists, We only had a couple, wintered them, they were big as heck, so I started grafting. They've got two bodies of honey over a double right now.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

sigh, that is a shame... did he get tired of all the carping from the public? (Haven't read the posting, not at home computer with my member info)
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

***************** Notice ***************

To all posting on the subject of Russell, refrain from starting new threads. There are already plenty of threads going on this topic, we don't need anymore! Also, DO NOT cross-post the same message to all the different threads like I just did!!

***************** End Notice ***************


----------

